# 2004 Chevy 1500 Van & Transmission Cooler?



## bpalpaca (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello, I am new to the forum but have been reading for a couple weeks. Great Informattion!!
I am purchasing the 23KRS and will be pulling it with an 04 Chevy 1500 Express AWD Van with tow/haul mode. 5.3L, 3.73 gears. I will also be using a WDH. I know.... it is pushing the limit by the time I load things up but we are not putting any toys in the garage, just dogs and supplies







I also did test drive the trailer and it pulled fine. A longer trip and some hills may eventually change my mind but to start off I will use what I have.

I was concerned when the GM dealership mechanic said the van did not have a transmission cooler and they recommended adding one when I had it in for service yesterday. I have a GM Vehicle Inquiry on the van and it lists option code KD1 Trans Oil Cooling System. From my research, I beleive this is an internal cooler in the radiator and the mechanic (for what he is worth) did not see an external unit so assumed there was none. My question is does anyone know how efficient these stock radiator/trans cooling systems are? I am wondering if it will do the job or is it advisable to install an additional auxillary transmission oil cooler? If so, any suggestions on a cooler for this vehicle? I won't be hauling more than once a month but want to do the best I can to protect the vehicle.

Thanks for any help...


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

0723krs said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum but have been reading for a couple weeks. Great Informattion!!
> I am purchasing the 23KRS and will be pulling it with an 04 Chevy 1500 Express AWD Van with tow/haul mode. 5.3L, 3.73 gears. I will also be using a WDH. I know.... it is pushing the limit by the time I load things up but we are not putting any toys in the garage, just dogs and supplies
> 
> 
> ...


Ok B,

Aunt B here. Your situation is very similar to mine. We have a 21-RS and a 2002 GMC TV basically the same as yours. Now we had our mechanic install a tranny cooler on ours and it's pretty much a simple straight forward operation. I believe it's a Hayden or similar spelling. It hooks between the inlet and outlet of the transmission lines therefore you need to add more transmission fluid and we have ours sitting in front of the radiator. I don't know if there is a specific cooler for this vehicle this is one our mechanic said has been sitting in his shop for a while. Works like a million bucks. We think if we decide to keep our van we'll open up the exaust a little and might even put a performance chip in for better operation. It's paid for so I'm still not that antsy about going all out for the Duramax Crew cab yet. But that will be my next tv. At any rate welcome to the forum.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

0723krs said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum but have been reading for a couple weeks. Great Informattion!!
> I am purchasing the 23KRS and will be pulling it with an 04 Chevy 1500 Express AWD Van with tow/haul mode. 5.3L, 3.73 gears. I will also be using a WDH. I know.... it is pushing the limit by the time I load things up but we are not putting any toys in the garage, just dogs and supplies
> 
> 
> ...


Hello 0723krs We pull started pulling our 23 rs with a 1500. We have since been using a 2500 w/6.0. I srongly suggest using an exterior trans. cooler. It will help in reducing the heat buildup in the trans. High temps in the trans. is killer. Welcome to the OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure how good the trans coolers are on the GM's - I removed the factory cooler on my '02 F150 and replaced it with two aftermaket coolers. My trans temps stay nice and cool.

-CC


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The in tank cooler isn't designed to handle the added load that towing places on the tranny. Get a PLATE type cooler not the tube and fin type. They are sometimes sized according to GVW. The install is something you can do yourself if you are somewhat mechanically inclined. Long makes good plate type coolers and B&M also has some. I used to build prototypes for GM and then they had Long build them for production.
Bob
Ps welcome to the site. Also there have been past threads on this topic. If you go to the towing issues and vehicles or modification forums you can search for oil cooler and probably get some threads to look at.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You can look through the front grill and see what's there. On mine there is two additional coolers very visible in front of the radiator. I don't know if it's the same option code I have, but GM did/does put external tranny coolers as an option.


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

if you look up member kjdj they have a 2003 chevy van. they also have a link to a cooler called tru cooler. 
I also have a van but it is a 2007 savana van. with my van it was a pain to get the cooler on and looking for the correct connecter to put the hoses. also the front area of the van the grill needed to be remove. I purchase one from draw tite and sent it back, could not put on. went to gmc they installed a factory one. not as good but it works.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Yea what he said I also added a temp guage to see the before new cooler and after temp.

The front grill is just 2 screws. Just remove the snap in headlights. then the 2 screws behind the headlights. Then snap the grill right off.

Here is the one I installed CLICK

It is an over kill but I live in the south and this model has the cold weather bypass. I pulled a 14 mile 6% grade in 90deg. weather this summer. Athough I was in 2nd gear doing 35mph the trans never hit 200deg.

I find metro stop and go towing is the hottest trans. temps I see.

I also dropped the rear end to a 4.11 from 3.73. This raised the towing MPG 1.5. and gave me a little more gitty-up.

I have installed an aftermarket trans cooler on every car I've ever owned Therefore I don't have any experience getting a tranny repaired.









Kevin


----------

